# Aquarium Census on iNaturalist



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It'll be interesting to find aquarium fish in the wild as invasive.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> It'll be interesting to find aquarium fish in the wild as invasive.


Tons of them in Florida. The more south you get (think Miami) the more you'll find! It's like a fishing safari! Unfortunately, all the exotics are problematic to the native FL inhabitants. 

But yeah, I don't live there anymore so I can't help on the survey.


----------

